# ViP211 ethernet port



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

Is the ethernet port on the ViP211 receiver ever going to be useful for something?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

in terms of ?
It should be useful now for send PPV purchase updates. 

About the only other thing would be to allow downloads like the VIP DVRs


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and will send out a report about issues and your habits of watching each week [STB Health]


----------

